# Sad local Audi car....



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

Make it go away!


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*

And the problem is...







you're narrowminded?


_Modified by Speed Racer. at 2:18 AM 5-28-2003_


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Speed Racer.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Racer.* »_And the problem is...







not to your liking?
 Um, let's see, it's uh, tasteless and tacky and completely inappropriate for an Audi.


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (16vracer)*

So is this the car that Ed traded rims with?


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Speed Racer.)*

so.... just change the wheels...still a nice A8


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_so.... just change the wheels...still a nice A8

It's a very nice car, but the wheels just plain ruin it. I just can't understand why anyone would think this looks "good" or "fits" on a Audi...


----------



## Halx (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*

ok


----------



## IWantAGolf (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Halx)*

Eh...the wheels do NOT go good with that car. What was the owner thinking?
*shakes head in dismay*


----------



## exitsleeper (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (IWantAGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IWantAGolf* »_Eh...the wheels do NOT go good with that car. What was the owner thinking?
*shakes head in dismay*

Agreed. But why make a post about it?


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (exitsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exitsleeper* »_
Agreed. But why make a post about it?










Exactly.


----------



## VAGinitis (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (exitsleeper)*

meh..i dunno, they don't look thaaaat bad. Esp. if the persone is going for the drug dealer/professional basketball player look (And if the person is a Trailblazer, there's a high probability of them doing both careers...)


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (exitsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exitsleeper* »_
Agreed. But why make a post about it?









It belongs in the Audi forum so here it goes...


----------



## SammyL (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Bex)*

I guess I don't understand what gives you guys the right to decide what belongs on what car and who not have anything on their car.
The guy obviously likes it and I personaly think it does not look that bad. I personaly would not do them as it's not my style, nor would I want the weight that those rims must have on my car.
You don't own the car, nor do you have the right to tell him what belongs on his car and does not. You can post your opinion, but for heavens sake it's not your car so give it a rest, he obviously likes it and that's all that matters.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (SammyL)*

Bling to tha mutha F*n Blizzo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*

Looks like ass. Shiny ass, but ass nonetheless http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*

I thought the older stock wheels were ****!!! Well this is even worst!!!


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (SammyL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammyL* »_I guess I don't understand what gives you guys the right to decide what belongs on what car and who not have anything on their car.
The guy obviously likes it and I personaly think it does not look that bad. I personaly would not do them as it's not my style, nor would I want the weight that those rims must have on my car.
You don't own the car, nor do you have the right to tell him what belongs on his car and does not. You can post your opinion, but for heavens sake it's not your car so give it a rest, he obviously likes it and that's all that matters.

I'd have to agree with my fellow poster. Even if you think it looks bad, he may not. The world would be boring if everyone who had a new Audi was sporting the new 17inch A4 wheels or OZ Superleggera's.
Beside why would this guy care about what a bunch of kids who own cars that are as old as they are think?
Chris


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*

If you squint you can see the bumper sticker on the back, it reads: _My other beyotch is an Escalade/_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Silly_me)*

You can call me twisted, you can call me insane, you can call me anything you want, but I think those wheels were kinda cool on the A8








(probably because I dont see SUVs with bling every day)


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_You can call me twisted, you can call me insane, you can call me anything you want, but I think those wheels were kinda cool on the A8








(probably because I dont see SUVs with bling every day)

Exactly, when was the last one i saw? Oh last night about 10pm. Bling bling


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)




----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (VWVancouver)*

I wonder if you can "feel" that audi coming a mile away as well







_*BOOOOOOM BUMMMMPF BOOOOOM*_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Silly_me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silly_me* »_I wonder if you can "feel" that audi coming a mile away as well







_*BOOOOOOM BUMMMMPF BOOOOOM*_









Whats wrong with that???


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*

Those rims (IMHO) cheapen the looks of the A8. Even expensive chrome rims in styles like that look cheezy. Chrome belongs on a 50s car, not a modern one. But each to their own, no matter how tacky...


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (SammyL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammyL* »_I guess I don't understand what gives you guys the right to decide what belongs on what car and who not have anything on their car.
The guy obviously likes it and I personaly think it does not look that bad. I personaly would not do them as it's not my style, nor would I want the weight that those rims must have on my car.
You don't own the car, nor do you have the right to tell him what belongs on his car and does not. You can post your opinion, but for heavens sake it's not your car so give it a rest, he obviously likes it and that's all that matters.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well put, it's not your car so WHO CARES?
this thread belongs in the car lounge with all the other flaming on other peoples cars that goes on in there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
bottomline its not your car, not your money spent, and you dont drive it. you may have to look at it for a split second if you ever saw it in your life, but then we've all now wasted all this time discussing something thats really not important at all
so the point of this thread is??


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (duandcc)*

Probably most people are in shock, since it's usually the Benz's, Bimmers, and the occasional A4's that get the bling treatment.
Chrome dosen't look good on Euro cars, why do you think that the chevy eurosport wagons were labeled so? black trim.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Sepp)*

Since when is it illegal to voice your opinion on the vortex? Whether you like it or not (I think it looks like absolute ass), you don't have the right to get pissed at someone for posting pics and saying what he thinks about them. Grow up... if it pisses you off that some people voice thier opinions, go away.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (sirhc)*

This thread got moved here from the PNW forum anyways. 
PerL you are a lucky man not to have to see the bling'd out SUV's every day. Even up here in bellingham (right next to the canadian border) its pretty bad


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (Anthony.L)*


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (tonydule)*

looks pretty good.
that appears to be an S8, btw
-b


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (MtnSurferX)*

Tell me it's not true!
The s4's well yes I have seen many of those "personalized"
but the s6&s8, please no!


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Sad local Audi car.... (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_
Whats wrong with that???









Some of us drive with our windows down and don't want to be rendered unconcious by the concusion of the passing amp monster


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

wow i hope he dosnt hit a pothole or his new rizams are screwed


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: shiny ass*

just goes to show....money can't buy good taste!!!!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: shiny ass (rcr_x)*

YIKES!


----------



## Grunchen (May 20, 2002)

*Re: shiny ass (PhunkFX)*

blah blah blah..who really cares.. come on. He would probably think all of your audi's are nasty and i am pretty damn sure he can pick up lots of females in that car. My opinion is... Its the first A8 i have seen with wheels that big.. so props to the guy, and i hope he likes it.. at least he is drivin and Audi an not a freakin rice burner.............







cheers to the guy with too much money on his hands


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: shiny ass (Grunchen)*

and this is why i stopped using these forums. cos VAG owners hate different. if its a mk2 golf its gotta be either big or small bumpers (depending which side of the atlantic)
if its a mk1 golf cab its gotta be a clipper kit.
Wots the point in modifying a car to make it look like every1 elses modified car?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: shiny ass (audi_danny)*

I don't see the big problem with putting 20s on your A/S8. Audi did it first!
















Yes those are factory 20 inch wheels. Equipped on Euro-model A/S8s.
Merry Motoring!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: shiny ass (Haiku Master)*

Yeah but those look good and they aren't chrome


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: shiny ass (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_Yeah but those look good and they aren't chrome

werd...id take those in a heartbeat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: shiny ass (2lowA4)*

Hey they only run 1400-2500 euros on ebay and I can take care of the shipping


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: shiny ass (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Hey they only run 1400-2500 euros on ebay and I can take care of the shipping









Only... Ouch, that hurts the wallet!!!


----------



## Griever (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: shiny ass (PhunkFX)*

those are UGLY, I don't care what any of you say... why ruin a car with that? shame on him


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: shiny ass (Griever)*

Without the people who put those wheels (the worst wheels in the world) on nice cars, your wheel choices wouldnt be considered any better so... Let the people with different* (*pronounced terrible) tastes do the wheels they want and your wheels just become more the hott ticket. If everyone did what we wished they did, our cars would just be sheep in the herd.
Rich


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: shiny ass (RichPugh)*

Audi put 20"ers on the Avus, and that was over 10 years ago.


----------

